# Preparing for the fair



## Ice Cream (Jul 7, 2007)

Myself and some of the other rabbits that live here will be going to the fair in one week. I thought it would be fun to share with everyone what we've been doing to get ready. 

I have been getting groomed every day. When my owner grooms me, she gets her hands damp and rubs them back and forth in my fur until she is not getting any more loose pieces.

She has also been feeding me conditioner. I absolutely LOVE conditioner. It has sunflower seeds, rolled oats, wheat seed, and I'm not sure what else. It is delicious.

Also, most of us have been getting our toenails trimmed for the fair. I just got mine trimmed yesterday.

Is anyone else going to a fair? If so, what do you have to do to get ready?


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 7, 2007)

I have been getting groomed every day, too. And I have been getting conditioner. I got my toenails trimmed recently, but I can't remember the exact day.

Also, I have been doing showmanship most days. I have showmanship, and I think I may not have to do it anymore. Our owner found out that my younger brother does much better than I do, so I think she is going to start making him do it instead of me.:biggrin2:

-Cloud (Ice Cream's son who doesn't have his own account)


----------



## Romeo (Jul 7, 2007)

IM4Swine's brother is showing me. He hasn't been grooming me. I haven't had any grooming, any conditioner, or anything. I wish I could have some conditioner. It sounds good.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought I would tell who all is going to the fair. IM4Swine is showing me, Cloud, Vanilla (one of my daughters), three in a group from Ice Cream's litter, two individuals from the younger rabbits, and possibly my daugher Cupcake.

Her brother is showing Romeo, three of the young rabbits in a group (from Cupcake's litter), and two individual young rabbits.

So between ten and fifteen rabbits will be going to the fair. Our owner has been very busy lately getting us ready.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 9, 2007)

This evening I was groomed and fed conditioner (yum!).


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 9, 2007)

Only four days until we leave for the fair! 

This morning I was groomed. Later this evening I should be gettinggroomed again and given conditioner.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Nope.. ive never been to a fair.. Mommy doesnt know where they are.. But mommy grooms me every week and i get my toe nails clipped every 3-4 months and it tickles!

Bunbuns

:bunny18


----------



## Roxie (Jul 11, 2007)

i get groomed everyday i am so pampered

~Roxie :biggrin2:


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 13, 2007)

We leave tomorrow afternoon. My human didn't groom me today because she was at the fairgrounds today. She left early this morning to set up the exhibit hall and she had to stay for a long time waiting for her friend to get there to tattoo rabbits.


----------

